# Multi Instructor Systema Seminar, June11-13



## Mark Jakabcsin (Apr 4, 2004)

The Good, the Bad And the Ugly Seminar June 11th, 12th & 13th 

Featuring Jim King, Sonny Puzikas, Emmanuel Manolakakis and Dean Stewart. 16 hours of training. 

Location: Shochoh Martial Arts 
15905 Brookway Dr, Huntersville, NC 28078 

Contact: Dean Stewart at 704-895-1070 or info@systema-nc.com 

Cost:$150 includes lunch on Saturday and Sunday! The seminar is limited to 30 participants.


----------

